# [error console] nouvelle installation avec des manques ..

## j_m

Bonjour ,

je suis nouveau sur Gentoo 

je viens d'installé avec le live-cd Gentoo 2007.0 

avec l'option  " networkless " ..  à la première page de l'installation graphique ..

après l'installation ( réussi avec tous les pacquets disponibles et sans accrochage ) qui a pris 1-2 hres ..  

j'ai fait ,  emerge --sync ..  emerge portage 

et voici , l'erreur ou le conflict de la console :

----------------------

>>> Updating Portage cache:  100%

 * IMPORTANT: 6 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

Calculating world dependencies... done!

!!! Error: the <sys-fs/udev-115-r1 package conflicts with another package;

!!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

localhost 

----------------------

svp ..  dit-moi ce que je dois faire ..  parce que si j'essaie d'installer K3B ..  voici encore ce que dit , ma console :

# emerge k3b

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Error: the =app-dicts/aspell-en-0.5* package conflicts with another package;

!!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

localhost 

svp ..  à l'aide ..   :Wink: Last edited by j_m on Sun Nov 25, 2007 5:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tuxicomane

Salut,

Dis, tu as lu le message d'erreur ?   :Wink: 

Si c'est l'anglais qui te rebute, la doc Gentoo est quasiment entièrement traduite en français ...

----------

## gglaboussole

bienvenue sur le forum gentoo !

tout le monde ne sera peut être pas d'accord avec moi mais pour moi une gentoo ne s'installe pas en mode graphique avec un livecd... le cd minimal et le hand book à suivre ligne aprés ligne ça donne généralement de très bon résultats !

Il y a dans le manuel gentoo une rubrique qui traite de portage, et notament quand portage "se plaint"... 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2&chap=1

tu as visiblement des paquets qui en bloquent d'autres... il suffit généralement de les virer pour régler le problème..

Contrairement aux autres distributions, Gentoo s'adresse aux curieux, à ceux qui veulent comprendre, bidouiller- au détriment peut être de la productivité, du moins au départ- mais c'est une distribution très instructive-. elle est bien plus exigeante que les autres et ne s'installe pas toute seule !

il faut impérativement lire les docs AVANT pour savoir où l'on va... 

Je te recommanderais donc de repartir à zéro (en effet des paquets bloquant sur une fresh install ça m'étonne...)

de télécharger le cd d'install minimal correspondant à ton architecture ici :

http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/where.xml

et de suivre ce manuel là :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/index.xml

ce sera plus long qu'une à deux heures, bien plus long mais tu seras nettement moins emmerdé je te le garanti !  :Wink: 

----------

## CryoGen

C'est possible qu'il y ai des paquets bloquants puisqu'il a fait son install en networkless... donc pas complètement à jour  :Smile: 

----------

## gglaboussole

 *CryoGen wrote:*   

> C'est possible qu'il y ai des paquets bloquants puisqu'il a fait son install en networkless... donc pas complètement à jour 

 

ok j'ai lu un peu vite...s'il n'a pas d'accès au net le cd minimal c'est foutu...  :Laughing:   d'un autre côté si t'as pas le net pourquoi un pc ??  :Shocked: 

----------

## j_m

ma connection internet s'est faite automatiquement avec "dhcp "

firefox ouvre très bien sur internet ,  je vous parle présentement sur ma nouvelle installation de Gentoo

----------

## gglaboussole

 *j_m wrote:*   

> 
> 
> !!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.
> 
> For more information ....
> ...

 

tout est dit !

vires le paquet qui bloque pour pousuivre ton install/ mise à jour... par contre vires pas udev...ce serait embêtant.. j'ai vu un post récemment sur le forum français (je le retrouve plus) où quelqu'un avait justement udev à supprimer suite à un conflit... surtout fais pas ça !

----------

## YetiBarBar

Bienvenue à toi!

Tout d'abord, tu as des fichiers de conf à mettre à jour.

 *Quote:*   

>  * IMPORTANT: 6 config files in '/etc' need updating.
> 
> * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge
> 
> * man page to learn how to update config files.

 

Pour cela, il va falloir faie tes premières armes avec

```
etc-update
```

Le stage3 2007.0 commence sérieusement à dater mais il n'y a rien de plus récent à ce jour.

Tu vas devoir mettre à jour ton système tout en enlevant de temps en temps des paquets bloquants (mais je te déconseille fortement d'enlever udev).

A tout hasard, que donne :

```
emerge -pe system
```

PS : si tu peux, il faudrait installer le gentoolkit rapidement

```
emerge gentoolkit
```

Les outils qu'il contient te seront surement utiles.

----------

## j_m

Bonjour !

hier soir , j'ai fait ,  " emerge seamonkey "  et ensuite " emerge k3b "

k3b 0.12.17, ce matin était installé ..  et dit qu'il ne peut ouvrir le volume "cannot open the volume" et ne reconnais pas mon graveur cd-dvd 

Bonjour YetiBarBar ..  je fait comme tu me dit : " etc-update " cela donne ceci :

-----------------------------

 # etc-update

Scanning Configuration files...

Automerging trivial changes in: /etc/etc-update.conf

Automerging trivial changes in: /etc/make.conf.example

The following is the list of files which need updating, each

configuration file is followed by a list of possible replacement files.

1) /etc/bash/bashrc (1)

2) /etc/dispatch-conf.conf (1)

3) /etc/pango/pangox.aliases (1)

4) /etc/init.d/syslog-ng (1)

5) /etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf (1)

Please select a file to edit by entering the corresponding number.

              (don't use -3, -5, -7 or -9 if you're unsure what to do)

              (-1 to exit) (-3 to auto merge all remaining files)

                           (-5 to auto-merge AND not use 'mv -i')

                           (-7 to discard all updates)

                           (-9 to discard all updates AND not use 'rm -i'): 

--------------------------------------------

et la console attend une commande à faire ..  ???

--------------------------------------------

# emerge -pe system

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating system dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/portage-2.1.3.19  

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/pkgconfig-0.21-r1 [0.20] 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/libintl-0  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/zlib-1.2.3-r1  

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20070118 [20060702] 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/libiconv-0  

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/expat-2.0.1 [1.95.8] 

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/pax-utils-0.1.16 [0.1.15] 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8  

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.16 [1.3.14] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/gmp-4.2.1-r1 [4.2.1] 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/autoconf-wrapper-4-r3  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/automake-wrapper-3-r1  

[ebuild   R   ] app-crypt/hashalot-0.3-r2  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/unifdef-1.20  

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/sandbox-1.2.18.1-r2 [1.2.17] 

[ebuild  N    ] app-admin/python-updater-0.2  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/pwdb-0.62  

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/timezone-data-2007g [2007c] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/busybox-1.6.1 [1.2.2.1] USE="(-selinux)" 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9  

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.4-r1 [1.0.3-r6] 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/cpio-2.9-r1 [2.6-r5] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/hdparm-7.7 [6.6] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gettext-0.16.1-r1 [0.16.1] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.6.22-r2 [2.6.17-r2] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libpcre-7.4 [6.6] USE="unicode%*" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/mpfr-2.3.0_p3 [2.2.0_p16] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/m4-1.4.10 [1.4.7] USE="-examples%" 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/sed-4.1.5  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/sysvinit-2.86-r8  USE="(-ibm)" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/findutils-4.3.8-r1 [4.3.2-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.33-r3 [2.5.33-r1] 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-libs/popt-1.10.7  

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/grep-2.5.1a-r1 [2.5.1-r8] USE="pcre%*" 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/gzip-1.3.12 [1.3.5-r10] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/net-tools-1.60-r13 [1.60-r12] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/kbd-1.13-r1 [1.12-r8] 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/iputils-20070202 [20060512] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.5-r5 [3.1.5-r2] 

[ebuild     U ] app-arch/tar-1.19 [1.16-r2] 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/make-3.81  

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-config-1.9-r4 [1.9-r3] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/bison-2.3 [2.2] 

[ebuild   R   ] virtual/init-0  

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.18-r1 [2.16.1-r3] 

[ebuild  NS   ] sys-libs/db-4.5.20_p2  USE="-bootstrap -doc -java -nocxx -tcl -test" 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.3-r3  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.8-r1  

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.8-r4 [5.8.8-r2] 

[ebuild   R   ] perl-core/Test-Harness-2.64  

[ebuild   R   ] perl-core/PodParser-1.35  

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/Locale-gettext-1.05  

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/help2man-1.36.4  USE="nls" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/debianutils-2.25 [2.17.4] 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/mktemp-1.5  

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-pages-2.66 [2.42] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/diffutils-2.8.7-r2 [2.8.7-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] app-misc/ca-certificates-20070303-r1 [20061027.2] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.61-r1 [2.61] 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-devel/automake-1.10  

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/libtool-1.5.24 [1.5.22] USE="-vanilla%" 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/util-macros-1.1.5  

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/attr-2.4.39 [2.4.32] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/xproto-7.0.10 [7.0.7] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/xtrans-1.0.3 [1.0.1] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/acl-2.2.45 [2.2.39-r1] 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.3  

[ebuild   R   ] x11-proto/xextproto-7.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.1.2  

[ebuild     U ] x11-proto/inputproto-1.4.2 [1.4] 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.0.2  

[ebuild  N    ] x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.1.2  

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXau-1.0.3 [1.0.2] 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/rsync-2.6.9-r3 [2.6.9-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.0.2 [1.0.1] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libICE-1.0.3 [1.0.1] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libX11-1.1.2-r1 [1.1.1-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libSM-1.0.2 [1.0.1] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXext-1.0.3 [1.0.1] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXt-1.0.5 [1.0.2] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-libs/libXmu-1.0.3 [1.0.2] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-apps/xauth-1.0.2 [1.0.1] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.6-r1 [5.5-r3] 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.8-r5  

[ebuild   R   ] app-shells/bash-3.2_p17  

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/coreutils-6.9-r1 [6.4] USE="-xattr%" 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.1-r5  

[ebuild     U ] app-editors/nano-2.0.6 [2.0.2] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/procps-3.2.7 [3.2.6] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-process/psmisc-22.5-r2 [22.2] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/less-409 [394] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/readline-5.2_p7 [5.1_p4] 

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/groff-1.19.2-r1  

[ebuild   R   ] app-admin/perl-cleaner-1.04.3  

[ebuild  N    ] virtual/editor-0  

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/which-2.16  

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/man-1.6e-r3 [1.6d] 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/bc-1.06-r6  USE="readline -static" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/com_err-1.40.2 [1.39] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/ss-1.40.2 [1.39] 

[ebuild     U ] app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.5.3-r1 [1.5.2] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/e2fsprogs-1.40.2 [1.39] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8g [0.9.8d] USE="kerberos%* -gmp%" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12r-r8 [2.12r-r5] 

[ebuild     U ] net-nds/openldap-2.3.38 [2.3.30-r2] 

[ebuild   R   ] net-misc/wget-1.10.2  

[ebuild     U ] dev-lang/python-2.4.4-r6 [2.4.3-r4] USE="-examples% -nothreads%" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.10 [2.8.9-r1] 

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/pycrypto-2.0.1-r6  

[ebuild   R   ] dev-python/python-fchksum-1.7.1  

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/file-4.21-r1 [4.20-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/pam-0.99.9.0 [0.78-r5] USE="cracklib%* nls%* -audit% -test% -vim-syntax%" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.18.1-r1 [4.0.18.1] 

[ebuild     U ] net-misc/openssh-4.7_p1-r1 [4.5_p1-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-devel/gcc-4.1.2 [4.1.1-r3] USE="mudflap* -d%" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/glibc-2.6.1 [2.5] USE="-debug% -gd% -vanilla%" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.12.9-r2 [1.12.9] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.2.2-r3 [3.2.2-r2] USE="-old-linux%" 

[ebuild     U ] sys-fs/udev-115-r1 [104-r12] 

[blocks B     ] <sys-fs/device-mapper-1.02.19-r1 (is blocking sys-fs/udev-115-r1)

localhost

------------------------------------------

aussi j'ai fait " emerge gentoolkit "

>>> app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.3-r1 merged.

>>> Recording app-portage/gentoolkit in "world" favorites file...

>>> No packages selected for removal by clean

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * Messages for package app-portage/gentoolkit-0.2.3-r1:

 * 

 * Another alternative to qpkg and equery are the q applets in

 * app-portage/portage-utils

 * 

 * The qpkg and etcat tools are deprecated in favor of equery and

 * are no longer installed in /usr/bin in this release.

 * They are still available in /usr/share/doc/gentoolkit-0.2.3-r1/deprecated/

 * if you *really* want to use them.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 5 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

localhost

------------------------

mais je ne trouve pas gentoolkit dans le menu gnome    :Wink: 

--------------------------

voici mon mon /etc/make.conf :

####################################################

## ATTENTION: THIS IS THE MAKE.CONF ON THE LIVECD ##

## PLEASE EDIT /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf INSTEAD  ##

####################################################

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example.

#CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CFLAGS="-march=i686 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# This should not be changed unless you know exactly what you are doing.  You

# should probably be using a different stage, instead.

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=""

MAKEOPTS=""

USE="-kde -qt3 -qt4 1dap"

FEATURES="buildpkg"

----------

## YetiBarBar

En fait, gentoolkit regroupe pas mal d'applications utiles à la maintenance de ta gentoo. A commencer par dispatch-conf qui améliore grandement l'interface utilisateur de etc-update et le remplace.

Tu peux maintenant faire :

```
dispatch-conf
```

 qui va te montrer les changements dans tes fichiers de configuration. Si les changements te conviennent, il te suffit alors d'appuyer sur la touche u.

Pour ton problème de paquets bloquants, je tenterais :

```
emerge -C device-mapper && emerge -1 device-mapper
```

Vu le nombre de paquets à updater / nombre de paquets total de system, je ferais ensuite un (attention, ça devrait être long):

```
emerge -e system
```

 puis un 

```
emerge -Duav world
```

PS : N'oublies pas de lancer dispatch-conf si emerge te dit que des fichiers de configuration ont changé (ce sera très probablement le cas après emerge -e system)

----------

## j_m

je viens de faire "  emerge -C device-mapper && emerge -1 device-mapper"

-------------------------

>>> Regenerating /etc/ld.so.cache...

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Error: the <sys-fs/udev-115-r1 package conflicts with another package;

!!!        the two packages cannot be installed on the same system together.

!!!        Please use 'emerge --pretend' to determine blockers.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

localhost 

------------------------------

faut-il faire autre chose avant de faire " emerge -e system "  ?

------------------------------

et dit-moi , svp , qu'est-ce que je fait avec ceci  :

------------------------------

The following is the list of files which need updating, each

configuration file is followed by a list of possible replacement files.

3) /etc/pango/pangox.aliases (1)

5) /etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf (1)

Please select a file to edit by entering the corresponding number.

              (don't use -3, -5, -7 or -9 if you're unsure what to do)

              (-1 to exit) (-3 to auto merge all remaining files)

                           (-5 to auto-merge AND not use 'mv -i')

                           (-7 to discard all updates)

                           (-9 to discard all updates AND not use 'rm -i'):Last edited by j_m on Sun Nov 25, 2007 4:32 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## YetiBarBar

Essaie :

```
emerge -1u udev
```

```
emerge -1 device-mapper
```

EDIT : Si des paquets bloquent, regarde lequel en rajoutant p aux options de emerge

----------

## j_m

ok ..  j'ai fait :

Code:

emerge -1u udev

Code:

emerge -1 device-mapper

--------------------------------------

et j'a parti : 

Code:

emerge -e system

 :Wink: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

A priori, ça va être assez long ...

Surtout n'oublies pas d'effectuer un dispatch-conf si besoin (de toutes façons, si ce n'est pas nécessaire, ça ne fera rien)

----------

## j_m

un petit problème qui m'agace un peu ..

lorsque je suis sur firefox et que veux lire le suivi de la page , 

en descendant la page , avec ma roulette du centre de ma souris (3 boutons) .. 

la page vibre en descendant ( sintille , ou bouge , ou sursaute ) ce qui me force d'attendre un peu , pour être capable , de lire

si vous avez une idée pour règler ce problème de souris ..  je serais preneur  !    :Wink: 

----------

## YetiBarBar

Si tu es en train de compiler en même temps, c'est à peu près normal (et ce n'est alors pas un problème de souris mais de surchage processeur).

Rajouter :

```
PORTAGE_NICENESS=10
```

 à ton /etc/make.conf devrait arranger celà (au prochain lancement de emerge).

Si tu n'es pas en train de compiler, je ne sais pas trop ...

----------

## j_m

 *YetiBarBar wrote:*   

> Si tu es en train de compiler en même temps, c'est à peu près normal (et ce n'est alors pas un problème de souris mais de surchage processeur).
> 
> Rajouter :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

super  !!  

merci  !!  le suis encore sur " emerge -e system "  (47 of 120)

@ bientôt  j'espère  !     :Wink: 

----------

